# Moving to US with UK Spouse



## buckbaron (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello,

My husband and I have been married for four years and currently live in the UK. We would like to move to the US, where I am a citizen. We have a few questions, as we have been reading conflicting things online, and would appreciate any help you can give us. 

1) We are concerned about minimum funds. Do they apply to us? I - the US citizen sponsor - am not sure I make enough from my freelance-based work. However, my husband's salary exceeds the amount and he also owns a house. Would it be possible to have my family co-sponsor us if needed?

2) We have also read that these funds must be US based, so I wouldn't be able to use the funds I have made from working in my job in the UK. This doesn't seem to make sense! Does this mean that before we file I need to move back to the US and get a job there and use those funds?

3) We have also read conflicting reports on where I need to be living when we file for my husband's visa. I currently live and work in the UK, and we have read that the US citizen needs to be living in the US when they file. This would mean that I would need to quit my job and move to the US without my husband - is this what we must do, or is there another way? 

Thank you in advance for your help, we have only just started the process and it is very confusing.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The folks with all the details will be along shortly, but just a quick stab at your questions:



> 1) We are concerned about minimum funds. Do they apply to us? I - the US citizen sponsor - am not sure I make enough from my freelance-based work. However, my husband's salary exceeds the amount and he also owns a house. Would it be possible to have my family co-sponsor us if needed?


Yup - as the "sponsor" for your husband, you need to either meet the minimum income requirement, or there is a way to offer joint assets as a way to meet the minimum requirement. Your husband's salary probably won't cut it, as it is assumed this will no longer be coming in once he moves to the US. But your family can co-sponsor if they meet the requirements.



> 2) We have also read that these funds must be US based, so I wouldn't be able to use the funds I have made from working in my job in the UK. This doesn't seem to make sense! Does this mean that before we file I need to move back to the US and get a job there and use those funds?


If you are qualifying with assets, they don't need to necessarily be in the US when you apply. However, if you're qualifying based on salary, then yes, you would need a job in the US. Remember that the "reason" for all this is to have some guarantee that this "alien" you're bringing into the US won't be going onto welfare any time soon.



> 3) We have also read conflicting reports on where I need to be living when we file for my husband's visa. I currently live and work in the UK, and we have read that the US citizen needs to be living in the US when they file. This would mean that I would need to quit my job and move to the US without my husband - is this what we must do, or is there another way?


If you're currently in the UK, you can probably file a DCF through the London Consulate. Start here: Immigrant Visas | London, UK - Embassy of the United States They talk about the two options - filing through the Embassy in London or filing through the "lockbox" in the US.

But those with far more information (and even some experience) on the process should be along pretty soon.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Follow this 
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3EruivFAao7M2lrUHdlTVBQUzg/edit


----------



## buckbaron (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you both so much for your replies, they are greatly appreciated! We are relieved to find out that we can file from the UK, and I do not have to be in the US at the time. One more question: if my family does co-sponsor, could we qualify based on their assets, or would all the assets have to be in my name? Thank you again for your help!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

buckbaron said:


> One more question: if my family does co-sponsor, could we qualify based on their assets, or would all the assets have to be in my name?


The former is fine.

Note that the financial assessments are not made until the second phase of the process, when the file lands at the National Visa Center. And you cannot get to phase two without getting through phase one. And you don't get through phase one until you get the petition to USCIS to start phase one.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The financial assessment, when you have a co-sponsor, is based on the financial resources of the co-sponsor (doesn't have to be a family member). It's actually generally "easier" (or at least more common) for sponsors or co-sponsors to qualify based on income (has to be a certain %age over the poverty level for the number of people in the household, including the sponsored person), but assets can be used as well.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## buckbaron (Jan 5, 2016)

Great, thank you so much for your replies! It is wonderful to have some help through this overwhelming process.


----------



## davidwhawk (Jan 16, 2016)

This is great. Thanks for asking the question my UK mate was just asking about this same thing. His wife is an American citizen and he wanted to move over here as well. Awesome information. This forum is great!


----------

